# 1830's-1840's black glass.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 12, 2021)

I got this beautiful black glass ale bottle. 1830's -1840's it has an iron pontil. I like the sickness that encompasses the bottle. Black glass just accents it. Hope you like as much as I.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I got this beautiful black glass ale bottle. 1830's -1840's it has an iron pontil. I like the sickness that encompasses the bottle. Black glass just accents it. Hope you like as much as I.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hot dang RbyBby - that is one sweet black bottle! Never seen one quite like it! I'm gonna ask Santa to bring me one of those!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 12, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Hot dang RbyBby - that is one sweet black bottle! Never seen one quite like it! I'm gonna ask Santa to bring me one of those!


Thanks Dan, I always marvel at your deep sea adventures and bottles. Do you have a YouTube channel? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thanks Dan, I always marvel at your deep sea adventures and bottles. Do you have a YouTube channel?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


No Y/T channel, but I do take the GoPro with me occasionally; problem is, I get so caught up in searching that I forget I even have it with me! I'll try harder though, as I would like to capture some super-finds moments for posterity and to share some deepsea entertainment!


----------



## Hogtown Hunter (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 13, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> No Y/T channel, but I do take the GoPro with me occasionally; problem is, I get so caught up in searching that I forget I even have it with me! I'll try harder though, as I would like to capture some super-finds moments for posterity and to share some deepsea entertainment!


I took photos but never video under water. Must be hard possibly dangerous looking at the little screen while trying to navigate the crud in the water. Then keep everything in the center of the screen shot. Also got the batteries dying, editing, the dealing with downloading. It's a lot of work. I don't mean to ruin your good time.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I took photos but never video under water. Must be hard possibly dangerous looking at the little screen while trying to navigate the crud in the water. Then keep everything in the center of the screen shot. Also got the batteries dying, editing, the dealing with downloading. It's a lot of work. I don't mean to ruin your good time.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


At least the editing and downloading can be done above water.... just sayin'...


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I got this beautiful black glass ale bottle. 1830's -1840's it has an iron pontil. I like the sickness that encompasses the bottle. Black glass just accents it. Hope you like as much as I.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That sickness looks like that bottle was moving while it was underground. I don't think a human could come up with such a beautiful design. Only momma nature could do that so well.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 13, 2021)

It is a perfectly imperfect bottle with character. Did you dig it or purchase it?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> At least the editing and downloading can be done above water.... just sayin'...


Live stream? Get it...stream. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> It is a perfectly imperfect bottle with character. Did you dig it or purchase it?


This was a purchase. If I dig a bottle it goes in the digging and finding section. This was privey dug in Philadelphia and was a purchase from Danielle K. of Bottleland.com
ROBBYBOBBY64.


			http://www.bottleland.com/


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> No Y/T channel, but I do take the GoPro with me occasionally; problem is, I get so caught up in searching that I forget I even have it with me! I'll try harder though, as I would like to capture some super-finds moments for posterity and to share some deepsea entertainment!


Maybe it'll bring you luck.  Sure seems to work for Calabash Digger on TreasureNet!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 22, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Maybe it'll bring you luck.  Sure seems to work for Calabash Digger on TreasureNet!


Haha, maybe so! He certainly does find some great items down his way.


----------

